# Can I get a TiVo box with directv



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

We recently returned to directv after being with comcast for around 5 years. The picture quality is stunning compared to cable. However, some family members are not happy with the Dvr interface, search capabilities and ondemand navigation. Of course, you subscribe to TV services for the TV but the user experience of finding want to watch is important. 

When we first got directv around 10 or so years ago, it came with TiVo. I have never forgotten the amazing experience having TiVo was and yes, I fell for the snake oil line that their new dvr was better than TiVo. Nothing I've ever experienced with subscription TV, satellite or cable is anywhere near as good as TiVo. That said, cost is a consideration and does my life revolve around watching tv to the extent I can justify paying the premium for TiVo. And even if I could, is it compatible with directv? If I won the lottery I'd get TiVo. Absent that, I'll think about it if I can get a previously owned TiVo system on Craig's list or eBay...maybe and that's if it will work with directv, which I'm now locked into till at least 2017. I got something called genie with one dvr that services 3 other rooms. Googling on line seems to indicate TiVo is not compatible with my particular directv service but I know you guys are the authorities.

Any input? 

Ps. I really wish TiVo would and directv would go back to partnering with each other.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Standalone TiVO boxes are not compatible with DIRECTV®. However DIRECTV® has an HD TiVO DVR (THR22), but it leaves lot to be desired.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry but the TiVo just isn't better than the genie system at all. Not the ones that work with DIRECTV. Stand alone we can have a good debate maybe and many would prefer the TiVo. (I wouldn't because I don't like how it treats me but it is one great dvr) What exactly are some examples of your issues. Maybe we can help you understand a better way to do things with the DIRECTV box.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you have access to devices that can run apps, one of mobile apps may offer an appealing alternative to the "HD UI".

I'd be willing to wager that the THR22 represents DIRECTV's final offer with respect to something that bears a passing resemblance to a classic TiVo box.

Any future TiVo support will probably have to come with a congressional mandate that AT&T convert their DBS customers to a standardized conditional access system that currently doesn't exist.


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Sorry but the TiVo just isn't better than the genie system at all. Not the ones that work with DIRECTV. Stand alone we can have a good debate maybe and many would prefer the TiVo. (I wouldn't because I don't like how it treats me but it is one great dvr) What exactly are some examples of your issues. Maybe we can help you understand a better way to do things with the DIRECTV box.


Thanks so much! I sent out a text to the fam on your kind offer and waiting for responses but to start:

1. I set directv to record an "entire series" of a program on CBS. It's trying to record it from channel 390, which I cannot receive and not my local CBS affiliate. Tried re-establishing the recording series from the local affiliate channel on the program guide to no avail. It's defaulting to the channel 390 broadcast, which I cannot view.

2. I set another directv "entire series" recording from NBC. Instead of recording it when it comes on tv, Its saving them from NBC channel 1004, the on demand channel for NBC. This seems like a waste of harddrive soNce since if I wanted to watch it on demand, I could do that without needing to record it first...I thought. Plus from I demand I cannot fast forward so I'd prefer the over the air feed.

3. I'm pretty sure the answer is no but is there anyway I can get fox, NBC, abc or CBS from New York and Los Angeles? I have a thing for local news from other cities when big stories break. Just in case the rules have been relaxed.

4. The sales but at the Walmart who signed us up said directv now has "apps" built into their receiver boxes that allow their subscribers access YouTube and I think he said Netflix. "With directv it's like having a smart TV but it might take a few days for all the apps to download." I see the apps icon under extras and it's been a few days but I only see the weather, scorceguide and what's hot. Will others be added?

5. Can ondemand be searched by network? I just discovered it can by channel, which is essentially the same thing. Thanks.

More to come


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

News Junky said:


> 3. I'm pretty sure the answer is no but is there anyway I can get fox, NBC, abc or CBS from New York and Los Angeles? I have a thing for local news from other cities when big stories break. Just in case the rules have been relaxed.


The rules for qualifying for DNS have changed somewhat at the FCC level but according to a FAQ on their website, DIRECTV has made a business decision known as the "no distant where local" rule. Essentially the "rule" says that DIRECTV "cannot" add DNS in markets where LIL is offered.

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2450/~/how-is-eligibility-for-dns-determined%3F


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

News Junky said:


> 4. The sales but at the Walmart who signed us up said directv now has "apps" built into their receiver boxes that allow their subscribers access YouTube and I think he said Netflix.


There was a Youtube app but it has been disabled:

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4515

There was never a Netflix app.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> The rules for qualifying for DNS have changed somewhat at the FCC level but according to a FAQ on their website, D*IRECTV has made a business decision* known as the "no distant where local" rule. Essentially the "rule" says that DIRECTV "cannot" add DNS in markets where LIL is offered.
> 
> https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2450/~/how-is-eligibility-for-dns-determined%3F


That decision was made by the FCC and not DIRECTV®


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> There was a Youtube app but it has been disabled:
> 
> https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4515
> 
> There was never a Netflix app.


While is true it has been disabled, we must mention that the disabling was done on Google's part.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> That decision was made by the FCC and not DIRECTV®


DIRECTV made the decision not to allow DNS even with waivers.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> While is true it has been disabled, we must mention that the disabling was done on Google's part.


Youtube is still on so apparently Google didn't disable it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> Youtube is still on so apparently Google didn't disable it.


Really? You have a DIRECTV box with it still on? Google shut down you tube on millions of devices a few weeks ago and there's been ton of talk about it which I'm sure you haven't missed. sad you'll never stop feeding people bad info it seems.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV made the decision not to allow DNS even with waivers.


That's not true. The challenge is that it's just about impossible to get waivers from local stations any more.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Youtube is still on so apparently Google didn't disable it.


so Sony, Samsung, Apple, etc got together to disable YouTube on all of their devices....... AMAZING!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV made the decision not to allow DNS even with waivers.


false...

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

The issue with YouTube is that they changed the application interface and the old one used in many TVs and DirecTV boxes is no longer supported.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

News Junky said:


> Thanks so much! I sent out a text to the fam on your kind offer and waiting for responses but to start:
> 
> 1. I set directv to record an "entire series" of a program on CBS. It's trying to record it from channel 390, which I cannot receive and not my local CBS affiliate. Tried re-establishing the recording series from the local affiliate channel on the program guide to no avail. It's defaulting to the channel 390 broadcast, which I cannot view.
> 
> ...


What market are you in? When you pull up the all channels guide do you see channel 390 as a darker grey, or is the same color as your other stations you get? This is an issue, and it shouldn't be to hard to figure out why...

Is this for new series? If so, select a specific episode on that channel and chose it to record, instead of entire series menu choice. Personally, I use the guide for most my series recordings. I first set my default record options (under manager recordings, defaults) to record new only, save all episodes and to save them till I delete them.

Then I just press the record button twice (works anywhere actually, as long as you are on a program description page, or it's what You are actually watching) on a program in the guide and it will record all new episodes of that show on that channel, which is the only channel it will be on as a new show, and it uses my default recordings. No menus to traverse like TiVo every time I want to create a series recording.

I only use the record all series and all seasons feature to catch. Shows that I want to see old and new episodes. Like friends for example. (Have to make sure and change for that one recording the setting to also be for all episodes and not just new like the default you can change any individual series recording options by choosing more info and record options, from any of that series episodes int he guide, or the playlist, or in the prioritized list. Lots of ways to get to that screen)

And make sure you delete the old series recording that was recording on the wrong channel. Go into manage recordings and prioritized and delete it from there, then redo it. I'll bet it's still there and higher in the prioritized list.

2. What series? And how did you set the recording and is it actually recording them all in advance in your playlist? Or does it seem to download the next episode as you finish watching the latest one... There's a few quirks this summer with some series being online before it airs in the linear station... This may be a part of that.

3. The rules are harder if anything.. And there's no way to get them from two different cities anymore at all, they won't do it. And if you have your locals, they won't do it then either, for a multitude of reasons but you don't even have a chance really.

But I cans tell you the local channels here in Los Angeles love to offer their Newscasts and segments from their apps to anyone..

4. Press the right arrow on your remote while watching tv. That's one way to get the apps. The other is to use the extras menu. They don't offer any competitors streaming services, just pandora and a couple others like score guide and weather.

They also do some special ones during things like Wimbledon etc..

And as has been said, YouTube is Google yanking it from millions of devices and now it's gone, and it's not coming back... That's not just directv for sure...

5. On demand can be searched a lot of ways... In the search menus there's an option to go to on demand. Smart search will pull on demand. Also in the guide press select on the name of a channel (all the way to the left highlight the channel number itself) and you'll get the on demand channel. Also can just type in a 1 in front of any channel for example, TNT on demand channel is 1245 vs 245 for the actual channel.

There are a couple on demand channels that don't have regular channels too.

A couple things people often miss that are nice.. Press the enter button while watching full screen tv, no menus up of any kind. And Also while no menus are up and full screen tv press the up arrow on your remote. Ill let you find out what those do, but they are nice.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> so Sony, Samsung, Apple, etc got together to disable YouTube on all of their devices....... AMAZING!!!!!!!


As sbl points out, the aforementioned "manufacturers" (of which DIRECTV is a one) decided not to keep up with changes in the application programming interface so Youtube is no longer supported. Youtube itself goes on substantially unabated and not all that hurt.

If Google had refused to license something or issue them some manner of "key", your argument would have some merit but as that's not what is going on. Those companies have made their respective decisions to not support Youtube playback.

If DIRECTV decided tomorrow that they needed to change to an encryption or modulation scheme that was incompatible with RCA and Sony branded receivers, would that be wrong?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> As sbl points out, the aforementioned "manufacturers" (of which DIRECTV is a one) decided not to keep up with changes in the application programming interface so Youtube is no longer supported. Youtube itself goes on substantially unabated and not all that hurt.


Here you are spreading more FAD !rolling . "decided" more likely their current hardware can't support YouTube new requirements. It seems to me that YouTube "decided" or made a decision on everyone's behalf.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Well now, hold on...
Does anyone have any acual proof Google said No Directv you can't have YouTube on your HRs anymore?
Fair question. 

Because if Google was in fact stating such, why is it still Available on my Vizio M series, and we'll as My Roamio, and Minis?

The only source I've seen shows Google pulled Youtube from older platforms.

I've notice lately that if someone has a "Personal" vendetta against certain members , they tend to discard acual Facts when posted and treat them as if it's , FUD.

Since I want facts when I come here, Where did Youtube tell anyone they have to drop their YOUTUBE app?
Other then a Technical update that beyond some current available platforms.

Not that difficult of a Question. 
No need for Flaming and Personal attacks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

peds48 said:


> > There was a Youtube app but it has been disabled:
> >
> > https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4515
> >
> ...


The app was disabled by DirecTV after it became unsupported by Google. It was an (appropriate) business decision to remove an app that no longer functioned from the receivers.

Whether or not the receivers could be upgraded to be compatible with Google's newer way of distributing video and if it is DirecTV's fault or YouTube's (Google's) fault that a new app did not replace the old is a deeper issue. The bottom line is that despite the salesman's comments, the receivers do not support viewing YouTube (or Netflix).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> The app was disabled by DirecTV after it became unsupported by Google. It was an (appropriate) business decision to remove an app that no longer functioned from the receivers.


This we can agree on. DIRECTV® removed the app, or pretty much the URL that pointed to Youtube, because Google killed that URL. This is akin to DIRECTV® VOD pointing to HBO servers and HBO decides not to do VOD any longer.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Besides you don't need these apps if you have a smart phone and a home Network.

Go on to YOUTUBE app on your smartphone, and click on the little Icon in the top middle right and it will show up on all connected devices on your home network which ever you choose.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
In the First picture, touch the Square with the Wifi signal marking on it.









Now choose which TV you want it to be shown on.









Since the Tivos and Minis are all Connected, I would Imagine this would also work on Directv connected systems.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> As sbl points out, the aforementioned "manufacturers" (of which DIRECTV is a one) decided not to keep up with changes in the application programming interface so Youtube is no longer supported. Youtube itself goes on substantially unabated and not all that hurt.
> 
> If Google had refused to license something or issue them some manner of "key", your argument would have some merit but as that's not what is going on. Those companies have made their respective decisions to not support Youtube playback.
> 
> If DIRECTV decided tomorrow that they needed to change to an encryption or modulation scheme that was incompatible with RCA and Sony branded receivers, would that be wrong?


Awh no. Google supported a platform since basically the dawn of time. Then Google decided they wanted to charge for things so they changed their platform and obsoleted platforms that would have otherwise still worked perfectly fine today.

It's not up to dtv to change their entire platform for something like this. Nor any of those other devices since YouTube isn't their primary function. In fact it's not even a top function of the products. Therefore this is simply a Google decision. To suggest DIRECTV should totally change all their platforms to still be able to offer YouTube is ludicrous and you know that but you prefer to spin to it being dtv at fault. It's simply not and I feel I have now said enough so that anyone reading this will see you are wrong in blaming DIRECTV for not having a YouTube app anymore.

If dtv ever changes their platform im sure they could add it back if it was compatible with the new one for YouTube but that has nothing to do with the fact that Google is the one that changed it in the first place.

Googles decision. Pure and simple.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Besides you don't need these apps if you have a smart phone and a home Network.
> 
> Go on to YOUTUBE app on your smartphone, and click on the little Icon in the top middle right and it will show up on all connected devices on your home network which ever you choose.
> 
> ...


I don't think it would unless they made the DIRECTV receivers also AirPlay (or android version or windows version) compatible. Which id love mind you but that is also a major change to the platform tondo something like that.

And even then you wouldn't have any interface on the DIRECTV boxes themselves. It would still all be on your phone. So it wouldn't satisfy any people who want it while contained in the DIRECTV box.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Not sure why people even care about those slow apps on any receivers. With Networking and Bluetooth, I never use Pandora, Youtube, apps from anything other than my smartphone.
The phone works way better, doesn't require any waiting on flawed seperate equipment waiting for handshakes, and loading and other processes that just hinder the acual functions of the apps.

Like I said Youtube, with 2 clicks can be brought up on any TV connected to the home network.
If Directv can't do this, then that's sad for a claimed industry leader.
Has anyone tried it?
Pandora can Bluetooth directly to my home theater, car radio, with such ease I don't know how anyone can even bother to use these tv/device Built in apps.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

When setting up a series to record it will ask you what channel you want to record it on. Make sure you're selecting your local market channel and not 390. Another option is to go into the guide and hit the record button twice on that show. It will set it up automatically for you.

As far as the Youtube debate you can argue it both ways. You could say that Google told DIRECTV they cannot have it if by that DIRECTV asked to have the old API used. You could argue that DIRECTV removed it if in fact the new API can be used on the HR. Either way it doesn't really matter unless you want to troll a thread.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Not sure why people even care about those slow apps on any receivers. With Networking and Bluetooth, I never use Pandora, Youtube, apps from anything other than my smartphone.
> The phone works way better, doesn't require any waiting on flawed seperate equipment waiting for handshakes, and loading and other processes that just hinder the acual functions of the apps.
> 
> Like I said Youtube, with 2 clicks can be brought up on any TV connected to the home network.
> ...


How exactly? You have to have an internet connect TV with the proper app to be able to do that. What app does it use? Or is it of a chrome cast type device?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Go on your you tube App from your smartphone, and follow my steps and Pics I posted above.
I see no reason Directv Genie system wouldn't work . It's all networked.
If your house is networked with either moca or wifi , it will show you the list of available tvs to connect. 
Smart tvs too.
It's simple.
I know android phones work, and my daughter's friends Ipod worked as well. You have to be signed into your home network.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Go on your you tube App from your smartphone, and follow my steps and Pics I posted above.
> I see no reason Directv Genie system wouldn't work . It's all networked.
> If your house is networked with either moca or wifi , it will show you the list of available tvs to connect.
> Smart tvs too.
> ...


I just looked and it wasn't there for my phone, so i dug into settings... The tvs have to have the youtube app in them and you have to sync your tv with it so it can know that tv can be used. SO yeah, that is the same thing, where the tv has to support signing into youtube and such. again, a totally different platform.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Just to clear up DNS mentioned earlier, I do qualify. The only way outside a wavier and none are granted anymore, is if OTA is not available meaning a broadcast tower within range using an outdoor antenna. (Approximately 50 miles). FCC determines this also depending on address. You can't choose which distant locals you get, It goes by zip code and if you qualify it will be LA or NYC and they are in both HD and SD. You really get screwed if your zip says you get West Coast LA feeds and you are in Central timezone. Enjoy the primetime starting at 10pm. Its wonderful staying up until 1am. Thanks a lot FCC :barf:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> This is akin to DIRECTV® VOD pointing to HBO servers and HBO decides not to do VOD any longer.


It isn't just that a URL doesn't go anywhere any more or that Youtube has discontinued doing the one thing that they do; it is pretty much the opposite of that. It is more like when the HR10-250 could no longer play HD because HD had transitioned to MPEG4 and DIRECTV had to leave them behind.

Google moved forward with their technology and DIRECTV, most likely due to their hard and fast policy to declare all similar hardware functionally equivalent/interchangeable, couldn't "upgrade" the 2006-2012 iterations of the equipment to be able to play it.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I just looked and it wasn't there for my phone, so i dug into settings... The tvs have to have the youtube app in them and you have to sync your tv with it so it can know that tv can be used. SO yeah, that is the same thing, where the tv has to support signing into youtube and such. again, a totally different platform.


Than its the Tivos that make it happen.
Because if you look at my list I only have 1 smart tv in my house.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> It isn't just that a URL doesn't go anywhere any more or that Youtube has discontinued doing the one thing that they do; it is pretty much the opposite of that. It is more like when the HR10-250 could no longer play HD because HD had transitioned to MPEG4 and DIRECTV had to leave them behind.
> 
> Google moved forward with their technology and DIRECTV, most likely due to their hard and fast policy to declare all similar hardware functionally equivalent/interchangeable, couldn't "upgrade" the 2006-2012 iterations of the equipment to be able to play it.


so DirecTV knew in 2006 that YouTube was going to change its API.. AMAZING!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Than its the Tivos that make it happen.
> Because if you look at my list I only have 1 smart tv in my house.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I buy that in a heart beat. But I also think it's because they are (assuming you have the latest and I think you do) run html5 as a platform I believe they also have the ability to sign in directly. It's an entirely different platform. An old TiVo won't work. Heck the current (hard to say that with a strait face) directv TiVo won't do it! I think the genies may see a new gui that will let them add it back but the older stuff I just don't see that ever happening. You tube changed to a system that is more demanding. It'd be nice to have back but.....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> so DirecTV knew in 2006 that YouTube was going to change its API.. AMAZING!!!!!


You take my points out of context.

The issue is that DIRECTV hasn't sufficiently departed from the technology that they introduced nine years ago, so they must disallow those with newer technology to do something that the hardware could otherwise deliver. Consistency is a double-edged sword and in a marketplace where advances come more and more quickly, it cuts deep on both sides.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I buy that in a heart beat. But I also think it's because they are (assuming you have the latest and I think you do) run html5 as a platform I believe they also have the ability to sign in directly. It's an entirely different platform. An old TiVo won't work. Heck the current (hard to say that with a strait face) directv TiVo won't do it! I think the genies may see a new gui that will let them add it back but the older stuff I just don't see that ever happening. You tube changed to a system that is more demanding. It'd be nice to have back but.....


My kids are the ones that showed me this. Otherwise I would have never know.
It works good. I like to work on my on cars and trucks, So it's nice to have YouTube on the big screen in the Garage when looking for tips, instead of using my phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

harsh said:


> ....
> 
> Google moved forward with their technology and DIRECTV, most likely due to their hard and fast policy to declare all similar hardware functionally equivalent/interchangeable, couldn't "upgrade" the 2006-2012 iterations of the equipment to be able to play it.


It's not just DirecTV. My 4-yr old Panasonic BluRay player's YouTube app no longer works either.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> You take my points out of context.
> 
> The issue is that DIRECTV hasn't sufficiently departed from the technology that they introduced nine years ago, so they must disallow those with newer technology to do something that the hardware could otherwise deliver. Consistency is a double-edged sword and in a marketplace where advances come more and more quickly, it cuts deep on both sides.


and you like to trash DirecTV at any chance possible which make you sound trollish....

But YouTube is not an integral part of Directv, their receivers are made to receive their signals, anything else is the cherry on the top

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> My kids are the ones that showed me this. Otherwise I would have never know.
> It works good. I like to work on my on cars and trucks, So it's nice to have YouTube on the big screen in the Garage when looking for tips, instead of using my phone.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Oh that is nice. Nothing worse then watching a video on how to do something intricate on a tiny screen.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't we already have a huge thread (over 300 posts) on the old Youtube app's demise?
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/217492-youtube-going-away/

And aren't there a million other devices with current Youtube apps that still work (Roku, FireTV, AppleTV, Chromecast, PC, Xbox 360, PS3, PS4, Xbox One, any BD player or Smart TV or AVR with Airplay made in the past 5 years)?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes, but that's too much like work. :hurah:


----------



## BobRay (Apr 11, 2007)

camo said:


> Just to clear up DNS mentioned earlier, I do qualify. The only way outside a wavier and none are granted anymore, is if OTA is not available meaning a broadcast tower within range using an outdoor antenna. (Approximately 50 miles). FCC determines this also depending on address. You can't choose which distant locals you get, It goes by zip code and if you qualify it will be LA or NYC and they are in both HD and SD. You really get screwed if your zip says you get West :barf:


I just wanted to point out that DNS waivers are indeed still granted and fairly easy to get, but only if you have an RV and live (or claim to live) in it. You send them a copy of your RV title, tell them the Receiver is in the RV, and you get either East or West coast feeds, depending roughly on whether your location address (not your billing address), is East or West of the Mississippi.The location of my receiver is "RV Living Room." You can change your location address at will, but you have to call them to do it.

When the edict came down, they sent a letter to those of us with waivers offering the option of getting *both* E. and W. feeds. People who asked for both still have both. Ironically, I didn't get the letter because I was on the road in the RV. I missed the time window and only get the E. feed. I've been trying for years to get the other feed, but it appears to be impossible now to get both unless you're grandfathered in.

BTW, I didn't do this (I really have an RV), but if you know someone with an RV who will let you take a digital photo of the title, you could probably do a little Photoshop work on the name and address and get a waiver. I think the fee for DNS is $15/month, but I can't remember for sure. I don't recommend the Photoshop deal since it's probably illegal, but if you want DNS badly enough, you could just buy a junker RV (a pickup camper might or might not work). I don't think DTV even cares, since they make money on people with DNS, they just want to cover their butts.

I don't know this for a fact, but I've heard that waivers are *much* easier to get from Dish. Reportedly, you just tell them you're in an RV and don't have to send them anything.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Does OnePass work with the THR22? My guess is that it doesn't but it never hurts to ask. It's the only reason I would even consider going with the THR22. I would hope that DTV would add that capability to Genies in the future. It's very cool that you can have access to all the streaming services without having to change the source on your tv, not to mention being able to do a global search rather than searching each individual service to find what you're looking for.

Also, the DTV listing for the THR22 says in small print: TiVo HD DVR requires a paid subscription to the TiVo service. 

Is that in addition to the regular DVR charge from DTV or in lieu of it? Do you pay Tivo or DTV?

As for DNS waivers, I recall playing games in the old days where you could "move" your physical location to a wasteland on the map and qualify for either East or West depending on the zip. I'm guessing that would still work if you don't want to go the RV route. Physical and billing can be very different and DTV doesn't care, or if you're paperless it barely matters where your billing address is.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bob Coxner said:


> Also, the DTV listing for the THR22 says in small print: TiVo HD DVR requires a paid subscription to the TiVo service.
> 
> Is that in addition to the regular DVR charge from DTV or in lieu of it? Do you pay Tivo or DTV?


On top of the DVR fee, if you have legacy billing. For new subs in on top of the Advanced Receiver fee.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bob Coxner said:


> As for DNS waivers, I recall playing games in the old days where you could "move" your physical location to a wasteland on the map and qualify for either East or West depending on the zip. I'm guessing that would still work if you don't want to go the RV route. Physical and billing can be very different and DTV doesn't care, or if you're paperless it barely matters where your billing address is.


You can play all the games you want but DIRECTV will always win. In order to get DNS waivers you have to prove that you can't reliable signal from OTA, at your own expense!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> Does OnePass work with the THR22? My guess is that it doesn't but it never hurts to ask. ...


No, it doesn't.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

The THR22 has only one new TiVo feature added since the HR10-250, and that is "Swivel Search". I tried it once to see what it was and never bothered with it again. None of the other features TiVo has added in later generations are in the THR22. If you think of it as an HR10 (roughly equivalent to a TiVo "Series 2") that can get MPEG4 channels (and that has network connectivity built in, but no ability to share or export programs), your expectations will be set properly.


----------



## pnw64 (Dec 11, 2015)

News Junky said:


> We recently returned to directv after being with comcast for around 5 years. The picture quality is stunning compared to cable. However, some family members are not happy with the Dvr interface, search capabilities and ondemand navigation. Of course, you subscribe to TV services for the TV but the user experience of finding want to watch is important.
> 
> When we first got directv around 10 or so years ago, it came with TiVo. I have never forgotten the amazing experience having TiVo was and yes, I fell for the snake oil line that their new dvr was better than TiVo. Nothing I've ever experienced with subscription TV, satellite or cable is anywhere near as good as TiVo. That said, cost is a consideration and does my life revolve around watching tv to the extent I can justify paying the premium for TiVo. And even if I could, is it compatible with directv? If I won the lottery I'd get TiVo. Absent that, I'll think about it if I can get a previously owned TiVo system on Craig's list or eBay...maybe and that's if it will work with directv, which I'm now locked into till at least 2017. I got something called genie with one dvr that services 3 other rooms. Googling on line seems to indicate TiVo is not compatible with my particular directv service but I know you guys are the authorities.
> 
> ...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

pnw64 said:


> > We recently returned to directv after being with comcast for around 5 years. The picture quality is stunning compared to cable. However, some family members are not happy with the Dvr interface, search capabilities and ondemand navigation. Of course, you subscribe to TV services for the TV but the user experience of finding want to watch is important.
> >
> > When we first got directv around 10 or so years ago, it came with TiVo. I have never forgotten the amazing experience having TiVo was and yes, I fell for the snake oil line that their new dvr was better than TiVo. Nothing I've ever experienced with subscription TV, satellite or cable is anywhere near as good as TiVo. That said, cost is a consideration and does my life revolve around watching tv to the extent I can justify paying the premium for TiVo. And even if I could, is it compatible with directv? If I won the lottery I'd get TiVo. Absent that, I'll think about it if I can get a previously owned TiVo system on Craig's list or eBay...maybe and that's if it will work with directv, which I'm now locked into till at least 2017. I got something called genie with one dvr that services 3 other rooms. Googling on line seems to indicate TiVo is not compatible with my particular directv service but I know you guys are the authorities.
> >
> > ...


Welcome to the site :righton:

The TIVO HR-22-100 Does NOT do on-demand is the same reason it won't do (Wholehome) Service it require access to a network which is not enable (on that model)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

WestDC said:


> Welcome to the site :righton:
> 
> The TIVO HR-22-100 Does NOT do on-demand is the same reason it won't do (Wholehome) Service it require access to a network which is not enable (on that model)


INCORRECT!!!! The THR22 does in fact do VOD. It can be connected to the same network as other DirecTV receivers, while it won't do Whole-Home, it can get the Internet from the coax network

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, that's not correct either. The THR22 indeed can connect to the Internet, either through an Ethernet jack or a CCK, though the CCK can't be configured through the THR22,

The THR22 gives the appearance of supporting VOD, but few if any can get it to work. I certainly can't. You can request a download, it says it is starting, then.,.. it disappears.


----------

